# Sticky  Ag Facts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a place where you can check and see what is going on each week in YOUR state to keep track of news and pests. Just scroll down the state listings and keep abreast of what is going on in your crops etc. in your neck of the woods.

Regards, Mike

http://agfax.com/


----------



## Owen Taylor (Dec 27, 2014)

Mike...

Thank you for the great mention and endorsement of our site! Mighty nice of you.

This year for the first time we have logged more than a million distinct visits to the site, something I just discovered this morning, so it was really neat to see your post on this forum.

We've always operated the site as a clearing house for information, and it's gratifying when people make note of our state listings.

Best regards,

Owen Taylor

AgFax Media LLC


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Here is a place where you can check and see what is going on each week in YOUR state to keep track of news and pests. Just scroll down the state listings and keep abreast of what is going on in your crops etc. in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://agfax.com/


I couldn't find my neck of the woods. Good resource for southern folk.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> I couldn't find my neck of the woods. Good resource for southern folk.


Couldn't find Fl. either, till I put it in the search. Try that.


----------



## Owen Taylor (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for looking. To explain why some states aren't immediately turning up...

The holidays tend to be a slack period for our site because Extension services and USDA pull back on a lot of content that we typically post. And some states, quite frankly, do a better job than others of making info available. Florida and Minnesota both have standing headings on our site, BTW.

However, we time out content after 7 or 8 days. When nothing new is listed for a given state we cover, the heading drops off the home page until new content for that state is added.

We also publish a weekend summary with most of the content posted on our site during the previous 7 days. No cost. Sign up at:

*http://www.magnetmail.net/actions/subscription_form_sip.cfm*

Or, you can sign up on that same form for nightly updates broken down by crops.

- Owen


----------

